# Mandibular Fractures



## bostonmom (Jan 12, 2017)

Please help, I need help in coding the surgery for the fracture repair.

DX:
1. left mandibular angle fracture - S02.652A
2. right parasymphysis mandibular fracture - S02.69XA

Procedures: 
1. Open reduction internal fixation of left mandibular angle fracture - CPT code 21470
2. Open reduction internal fixation of right parasymphysis mandibular fracture - CPT code 21461

The doctor wants to use both codes for the surgery. But from my research, it looks like I can use the CPT code 21470, that will include both fractures. Plus, 21461 is inclusive with 21470. 
21470 - open treatment of complicated mandibular fracture by multiple surgical approaches including internal fixation

Or should I do 21461 and 21461, 59 - one for each side (LT angle fracture and RT parasymphysis fracture)


----------



## cuda1991 (Aug 23, 2017)

Did you ever figure this out? I'm having the same issue.


----------



## cportus (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm having the same issue.  How did y'all end up coding it?


----------

